# how do i turn off limp mode!!!



## CamoBrute152

i got a 2009 800 renegade, an the limp mode comes on sometimes, but if i trun it off an restart the engine it will turn off. i went riding last weekend an hit a water ole pretty fast an the light turned on.. an i cant get it to turn off. please help


----------



## filthyredneck

Try cleaning and dielectric greasing the connectors on the side of the transmission near the right footwell. You'll need to remove the black plastic cover thats left of the dipstick in order to see them. Mine throws the limp home light up sometimes if i keep it in the water all day and its always from those lil connectors.


----------

